# HTG Supply



## oldhippiedad (Dec 3, 2009)

I will be visiting HTG Supply at one of their brick and mortar location in PA in about 4 weeks.  Have any of you visited any of their retail locations? Their customer service gets high marks from some of the other posts I have read. 

I am wondering how "openly" I can speak with them?  And, If I make a substantial purchase, will they negotiate if for example I tell them I want to upgrade on a few items?

If this is not appropriate for the forum, perhaps I an share some pm's with any of you that have gone there.

Thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2009)

You can speak openly about the grow cloning nutes etc. Just don't mention marijuana, pot, or weed. There like head shops. They don't give deals on combined items. There all set prices.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 3, 2009)

They threw in some flexible ducting on my phone order but that was only valued at about 3-4% of my total sale and I didn't ask for the freebie, they offered. I'd ask. I might even be so bold as to ask directly how big a sale needs to be to qualify for a discount if they don't offer.  

[email protected] speaks the truth. They are not your buds and they have a business to protect. If they ask what you are growing, say Tomatos.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> They threw in some flexible ducting on my phone order but that was only valued at about 3-4% of my total sale and I didn't ask for the freebie, they offered. I'd ask. I might even be so bold as to ask directly how big a sale needs to be to qualify for a discount if they don't offer.
> 
> [email protected] speaks the truth. They are not your buds and they have a business to protect. If they ask what you are growing, say Tomatos.



Yeah I say juicy tomatoes. They will know what you mean. The guy behind the counter usually looks like he is a walking drug case. The ones at Texas Hydroponics anyway.
I wasn't sure about HTG on freebies. I know Texas Hydro doesn't. I just know you can't mention any drugs in those stores.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been to one of their brick and mortar's multiple times.  Really great help.  They might throw in yo-yo's or a cheap timer, but that is about it.  Oh, and maybe a t-shirt on a large order, lol.  

Do not mention marijuana in any way shape or form, they aren't dumb.  If you never mention what you are growing, then it will be easy for them to know what you are growing, and all the people I have met there have been really cool.  Never had an uncomfortable situation, always had everything I've needed, and even answered questions about feeding schedules without ever discussing what plant I was feeding.  So again, no need to mention tomatoes, or violets, or orchids, or small citrus plants, or any of the other things people grow indoors, or claim to grow indoors, just mention no plant and they'll be savvy.  I'm pretty sure if you do mention marijuana they will throw you out as it is still criminal to grow in PA.


----------



## oldhippiedad (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for good advice.


----------

